# My First Crowntail!!! <3



## Greynova27 (Feb 4, 2010)

I love him, he's such a gorgeous white. I need ideas on names though. Any suggestions? I've thought of Angel or something but it's a male so... :shock:


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

beautiful! where did you find him??


----------



## Greynova27 (Feb 4, 2010)

Petco actually  They had GORGEOUS bettas today. Some were like a steel/bronze, others really multcolored and flourescent. It was amazing but I fell in love with him most.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

He's beautiful! I had one that looked like him and I called him Casper.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Beautiful!
It's weird a few people have gotten white crowntails lately.


----------



## Greynova27 (Feb 4, 2010)

BettaxFishxCrazy said:


> He's beautiful! I had one that looked like him and I called him Casper.


 That's a cute name but I wouldn't wanna take it!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Noo, go ahead! I thought the name would fit him also.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

He's beautiful!!!!

Yeah, Beat, that is funny! Hope I'm next! LOL


----------



## RobinK (Apr 28, 2010)

Lauper, as in Cindy. Well that's who it looks like...a true beauty!!


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

doggyhog said:


> He's beautiful!!!!
> 
> *Yeah, Beat, that is funny! Hope I'm next! LOL*



Haha and then I'll be after you lol:lol:


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

He's pretty, I love his eyes!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

He is gorgeous. If not Casper - Powder?


----------



## Greynova27 (Feb 4, 2010)

Romad said:


> He is gorgeous. If not Casper - Powder?


 It's an idea, but I'm trying to come up with a masculine name. I like Casper... maybe even Cotton... But I don't know yet.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

I thought of Gabriel when I saw him x3 It would fit the "angel" idea.
Such a pretty, pretty boy.


----------



## Greynova27 (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks Red! That's another one I'll take into consideration


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Glad you like it x3





I still can't get over how pretty he is.


----------



## RobinK (Apr 28, 2010)

I still think he looks like Cindy Lauper  !!!!! hahahahahah!!! In a nice way....


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Here are some other names.... (randome names lol)
Spirit
Spiridion
Avalloc

they all mean spirit or ghost or something to that effect. (spirit being the most obvious lol)


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

He's amazing!


----------



## Greynova27 (Feb 4, 2010)

I'm officially calling him Casper. Thanks though!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Yeah, Casper suits him the best 
Again, he's gorgeous. Hope he stays well


----------



## MauiFishForever (May 2, 2010)

my vote was for casper


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Name him Cloud Spirit!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

he's very stunning


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

what a handsome fishy!


----------

